# Movie Theaters



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

I wasn't sure where I should post this thread.... but I guess this could mostly be for the United States people, but I wanted to start a thread showcasing all the different movie theaters in the world. There are thousands in the U.S., but they all seem to look just a little different.

Here is 1 where i live in Tennessee








close-up of the front day and night..









Here is another in Tennessee,


----------



## DShoost88 (Nov 1, 2005)

This is the "Cinemark" Palace 20 in Boca Raton, FL. Muvico recently sold off 4 of its best-performing theaters to Cinemark to make up for some debt.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Toronto Life Square - AMC 24*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/goaskaliceithinkshewillknow/2530400500/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturally-synthetic/3383195379/


*ScotiaBank Theatre*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenharris/3278128965/


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

In the Largest Cinema Theatres thread:



parcdesprinces said:


> In Paris, place de Clichy, since 1907 the Gaumont Palace was the largest cinema theatre in the world with a capacity of 5,000 seats till 1930 and a capacity of 6,200 seats with a big screen (24m x 13m) from 1931 to 1972 year of its demolition.
> 
> *Gaumont Palace (1907-1930)*
> 
> ...


PS:


> *I guess this could mostly be for the United States people*, but I wanted to start a thread showcasing all the different movie theaters in the world. There are thousands in the U.S., but they all seem to look just a little different.


Do you really think we don't have cinema and cinema theatres in the rest of the world ??????

You need to remember it is two French guys who invented Cinema in 1895, but the very first producer of a movie in the world was Louis le Prince (another Frenchman) in 1888 !


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> In the Largest Cinema Theatres thread:
> 
> Do you really think we don't have cinema and cinema theatres in the rest of the world ??????
> 
> You need to remember it is two French guys who invented Cinema in 1895, but the very first producer of a movie in the world was Louis le Prince (another Frenchman) in 1888 !


I was just meaning because here in America there seems to be a ridiculous amount of them.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

can't find many good images but this one is meant to like a UFO on the roof - the ufo itself used to be home to a bar called "the pod" but it has been closed a while now (the bar has closed)

Langley Colossus

















Scotiabnak Theatre - Downtown

































Cinemark Tinseltown

























Coquitlam Silvercity









Pitt Meadows Cineplex

















Surrey Empire Theatre (used to be a famous players aka silvercity)









Vancouver Empire Theatre (crappy inside) - the scotiabnak thatre is a block or two away so no one goes to this one unless its their only choice - note the Plaza is a nightclub next door but it used to be a movie theatre way back in the day


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

spongeg said:


> can't find many good images but this one is meant to like a UFO on the roof - the ufo itself used to be home to a bar called "the pod" but it has been closed a while now (the bar has closed)
> 
> Langley Colossus
> 
> Pitt Meadows Cineplex



Our Colossus looks identical, it's just north of Toronto on the way to Canada's Wonderland.



















Your Cineplex is also nearly identical to our Queensway Cinemas, which is actually the busiest theatre in Canada.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice one from Dresden (Germany): *Ufa Kristallpalast*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17102116


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the newest theatre in Richmond VA. Its the first new movie theatre in the city in 35 years...



> Richmond cinephiles, your long wait is over! After more than a decade of driving outside of the city for your movie fix, Richmond has its first new movie theater in 35 years: Movieland. Even the name sounds like a dream come true.
> 
> The huge, high-ceilinged building that was once a 19th century locomotive assembly plant now houses a 17-screen cinema with all the modern amenities, including digital 3D-ready screens. The lobby’s exposed brick, concrete floor and steel beams echo the building’s industrial past, while the auditoriums themselves are even more luxurious then your average multiplex: the velvety-cushioned seats features padded armrests and wood backs. I bet the floors aren’t even sticky yet.
> T he high-end aspect extends to the concessions, which feature hot food in addition to classic candy and popcorn, as well as a wine and beer selection. They’ll allegedly have Stella Artois, Sam Adams, and Miller Lite on tap.
> ...


The Original building:









After Renovation:


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Byrd Theater, Richmond Virginia. 
A local favorite.










Lobby and concessions:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

some theaters in the minneapolis area:


----------

